# Die unendliche Geschichte



## Magogan (19. Juli 2011)

Hiho,

ich dachte, wir könnten mal eine Geschichte schreiben. Jeder darf nur 4 Wörter pro Beitrag schreiben, um die Geschichte fortzusetzen. Wenn ihr einen Beitrag geschrieben habt, wartet bitte, bis ein anderer einen Beitrag unter euren Beitrag gesetzt hat und erstellt frühestens dann einen weiteren Beitrag mit weiteren 4 Wörtern. (Also keine 2 Beiträge direkt nacheinander schreiben!)

Und die Geschichte geht los mit:

*Es war einmal in ...*


----------



## yves1993 (19. Juli 2011)

in einem verwüsteten Lande...


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es war einmal in ...





yves1993 schrieb:


> in einem verwüsteten Lande...


Hä?

Egal, weiter gehts: 

*Dort lebte ein alter ...*


----------



## Edou (19. Juli 2011)

Fauler, Schwacher Drache der...


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2011)

an chronischem Durchfall litt...


----------



## iShock (20. Juli 2011)

der verursacht wurde durch...


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

einen Pflaumenkuchen des Bösen.


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Drache hatte ein ...


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Juli 2011)

...mächtiges, magisches, verwunschenes und...


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juli 2011)

...riesiges Maul welches Flammen...


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Juli 2011)

unkoordiniert in alle Richtungen...


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juli 2011)

pubst, und anschließend den....


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Juli 2011)

...stacheligen Schwanz hin und...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (24. Juli 2011)

her schleudert. Eines Tages...


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2011)

...kaufte er einen Pinguin...


----------



## iShock (25. Juli 2011)

damit er nicht so....


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2011)

verdammt hart schwitzen mußte...


----------



## Edou (25. Juli 2011)

denn der Pinguin leckte...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

dauernd an einem Eisbrocken...


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2011)

und plötzlich klebte seine...


----------



## Edou (25. Juli 2011)

Apfeltasche am blauen Pudding..


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2011)

und trotzdem starb er...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

an einer Überdosis Apfelsaft...


----------



## White_Sky (25. Juli 2011)

. Wo anders wieder hatte...


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2011)

ein gelbgrüner Gorilla vierundzwanzig...


----------



## Edou (25. Juli 2011)

bedingt durch den hohen....


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2011)

Sinn hat so ne Story nie, aber Zusammenhang sollte sie schon haben, oder?

Bambusgraswuchs der die Landschaft...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

aussehen ließ wie Gras...


----------



## Edou (25. Juli 2011)

dass der Drache unbedingt....


(Die Story hat doch einen Zusammenhang!...naja wir sind ja noch am anfang!)


----------



## White_Sky (25. Juli 2011)

stirbt und endlich los...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

fliegen will aber er...


----------



## Arosk (25. Juli 2011)

ist ja tot und...


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2011)

klebt am bösen Müllcontainer...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2011)

der voller rot schimmernder...


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2011)

ekligen, stinkenden Dino Häufchen...


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

geradezu vor Fäkalien triefenden...


----------



## Arni4k (27. Juli 2011)

ekelhaften widerlichen fetten Hexe.....


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2011)

...die ihn beschmutzt hatte...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

mit ihrem langen, wallenden...


----------



## Linija (28. Juli 2011)

...Schweif, der nach...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

McDonalds Fritten roch und


----------



## Alux (30. Juli 2011)

nach einer Stunde


----------



## Tikume (31. Juli 2011)

so wie nur sinnlose Forenthreads riechen können ... nämlich nach Tod und Dummheit


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> so wie nur sinnlose Forenthreads riechen können ... nämlich nach Tod und Dummheit



Naja wenn man die Quersumme durch 3 teilt, kommt man wieder auf 4 Wörter aber... ich glaube das gilt nicht.


----------



## Magogan (11. August 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> nach einer Stunde


verwest ist. Der Drache


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. August 2011)

fing an zu tanzen


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2011)

mit Bier und Met.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. August 2011)

Selten sah man einen


----------



## Wolfmania (12. August 2011)

so torkelten und betrunkenen


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. August 2011)

Biber der Stromkabel anknabberte,


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2011)

weil Party-Drachen gerne montags


----------



## Arosk (14. August 2011)

24/7 pennen möchten, da


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2011)

am Sonntag so richtig


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2011)

Dudelsack gespielt wird 
[How i met your Mother  ]


----------



## Ellesmere (15. August 2011)

Was bei einigen Nachbarn...


----------



## Wolfmania (15. August 2011)

die Messer schärfen lässt...


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

um Haggis zu kochen.


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2011)

An diesem Montag fand


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2011)

der Biber einen grossen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Apfel und aß ihn


----------



## Wolfmania (26. August 2011)

mit all seinen Würmern


----------



## Schrottinator (27. August 2011)

, denn Biber mögen Wurmfleisch-Äpfel!


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2011)

Das fanden die Würmer


----------



## Schrottinator (28. August 2011)

irgendwie unheimlich, denn Drachen


----------



## Elenenedh (15. September 2011)

spucken nur im Notfall


----------



## Schrottinator (16. September 2011)

Suppenlöffelgeister, die verrückt sind.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2011)

Diese Suppenlöffelgeister, die Erbsensuppe ...


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Oktober 2011)

mit der Gabel essen...


----------



## OMGStranger (17. Oktober 2011)

und mit den Löffeln


----------



## Alux (18. Oktober 2011)

Löcher graben, um nach


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

dem Schatz von Harald


----------



## Alux (19. Oktober 2011)

von Hügerlskrampf, welcher seit


----------



## Lortox (23. Oktober 2011)

ewigen Jahrhunderten verschwunden war


----------



## Alux (23. Oktober 2011)

und nur Hunde als


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Oktober 2011)

Würze zu seiner Erbsensuppe


----------



## Alux (24. Oktober 2011)

, zu suchen und ihn


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Oktober 2011)

dann zu verlassen. Der


----------



## Alux (27. Oktober 2011)

böse Stiefbruder von seiner


----------



## xashija (27. Oktober 2011)

Sucht nach Leberkäse erschüttert


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

und nach Bier suchend


----------



## xashija (28. Oktober 2011)

fragte Heidi, ob sie


----------



## DonSarcinella (29. Oktober 2011)

endlich schlafen gehen darf


----------



## Alux (29. Oktober 2011)

, weil sie bereits seit


----------



## Geology rocks! (29. Oktober 2011)

36 Stunden wach war


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

und nach Redbull dürstete.


----------



## zeugma (31. Oktober 2011)

Plötzlich geschah etwas unfassbares. Das


----------



## Alux (6. November 2011)

neue Auto mit geheimer


----------



## Geology rocks! (7. November 2011)

Bierflaschenhalterung, die aber leider


----------



## Ghorgoroth (9. November 2011)

in wirklichkeit keine bierflaschenhalterung


----------



## Geology rocks! (14. November 2011)

war, sondern Eine für


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. November 2011)

Tomatensuppe mit Einlage brach


----------



## FreezeHit (17. November 2011)

ab. Doch zum Glück


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (21. November 2011)

landete sie auf einem


----------



## xashija (25. November 2011)

Gummibaum mit einem gestreiften


----------



## cefear (27. November 2011)

Gummiduftbäumchen und außerdem auch


----------



## Geology rocks! (28. November 2011)

Xashija saß und eine


----------



## Geology rocks! (20. Dezember 2011)

Sushi-Praline lutschte während sie


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2011)

Ihre Zehennägel farbenfroh lackierte


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Dezember 2011)

und zwar mit neonlilaner


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2011)

Zuckerwatte, die Pinky Pie


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Dezember 2011)

verloren hatte, weil sie


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2011)

Schokomilch aus wolken trinken


----------



## Geology rocks! (27. Dezember 2011)

wollte, doch vergaß das


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. Januar 2012)

heute Mittwoch war, und


----------



## Geology rocks! (20. Januar 2012)

deshalb alle Wolken in


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2012)

das Nebelgebirge gepustet wurden


----------



## Geology rocks! (1. Februar 2012)

um dort Bananen zu


----------



## Magogan (1. Februar 2012)

essen. Währenddessen legte sich


----------



## Geology rocks! (1. Februar 2012)

eine große Dogge auf


----------



## xashija (9. Februar 2012)

das Murmeltier mit dem


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Februar 2012)

faible für singende Hamster


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (9. Februar 2012)

Dieses hatte eine Affäre


----------



## Theopa (9. Februar 2012)

mit dem großen, dicken


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (9. Februar 2012)

Kaktus, dessen Oma gerne


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2012)

sich selbst verstümmelte. So


----------



## Geology rocks! (13. Februar 2012)

das man sie nicht


----------



## Theopa (13. Februar 2012)

wie jeden anderen Tag


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (17. Februar 2012)

vom Balkon schubsten konnte.


----------



## xashija (23. Februar 2012)

Immerhin blieb ihm noch


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2012)

seine beste Freundin Rampunzel.


----------



## Geology rocks! (27. Februar 2012)

Die wie immer nur


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2012)

ihr blondes Haar kämmte.


----------



## Klein-Maha (27. Februar 2012)

Aber auf einmal kam


----------



## Reflox (28. Februar 2012)

eine riesige Welle aus


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2012)

dem pazifischen Ozean nach


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Lampukistan, wo die Menschen


----------



## Geology rocks! (1. März 2012)

noch immer dachten das


----------



## lol-0-mat (2. März 2012)

Haftbefehl gute Lieder schreibt


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2012)

. Die Welle riss halb


----------



## Magogan (5. März 2012)

Porada Ninfu mit sich


----------



## Terrascream (5. März 2012)

und schlug deiner mutter


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2012)

mit einem Roundhousekick so


----------



## Machinistenlord (19. April 2012)

fest in den Hintern,


----------



## leximo (26. April 2012)

dass sie monatelang nicht


----------



## BoP78 (26. April 2012)

mehr in der Lage


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2012)

war ohne einen Rollstuhl


----------



## Theopa (1. Mai 2012)

und eine grüne Katze


----------



## xashija (30. Mai 2012)

das Mittagessen zu kochen


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2012)

Aber sie bestellte gern


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Mai 2012)

ein sehr großes Eichhörnchen


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2012)

um darauf zu Zelten, weil


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Juni 2012)

trank sie Tomatensaft mit


----------



## xashija (11. Juni 2012)

einem Schuss Maggi, denn


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

mit Urin würde es


----------



## xashija (12. Juni 2012)

streng riechen. Also nahm


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

er Ahornsirup für das


----------



## Ayi (26. Juli 2012)

seltsame Eichhörnchen, das plötzlich


----------



## Miss Mojo (12. Oktober 2012)

in das Chaos platzte


----------



## leximo (12. Oktober 2012)

und mit nüssen auf


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Oktober 2012)

so hart umsich warf


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Oktober 2012)

, dass selbst Isaac Newton


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

zu wenig Kraft hatte, um


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2012)

dem Apfel des Adonis


----------



## Ayi (14. Oktober 2012)

auf den Tisch zu


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Oktober 2012)

helfen. Warum weiß aber


----------



## Miss Mojo (15. Oktober 2012)

niemand. Das Eichhörnchen beschloß,


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

erstmal ordentlich zu saufen,


----------



## Ayi (17. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem dabei war,


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Oktober 2012)

dass die Hände zu


----------



## Ayi (18. Oktober 2012)

klein waren, um die


----------



## ego1899 (21. Oktober 2012)

Schnabeltasse mit dem köstlichen


----------



## Ayi (31. Oktober 2012)

Apfelsaft zu heben. Deshalb


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

konnte sich das Eichhörnchen


----------



## Hackseputt (31. Oktober 2012)

nur von Trübsal geplagt


----------



## luramxD (6. Februar 2013)

Pfannkuchen mit Urin essen




[attachment=13137ie Philosopie eines Computerspielers 3.png]


----------



## xashija (7. Februar 2013)

, entschied sich dann aber


----------



## luramxD (10. Februar 2013)

Hamburger mit Urin und


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

andere Großstädtern zu ignorieren.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

Die Sinnlosigkeit der Neopostmoderne


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Februar 2013)

hat niemals jemand verstanden,


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

weswegen Kunstkritiker weltweit zu


----------



## DarkoRatic (13. Februar 2013)

strafabsitzen in Den Haag


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

verdonnert werden. Einer dieser


----------



## DarkoRatic (13. Februar 2013)

Schalatan kamm aus Schweden


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

. Sven Bjorgönson heißt er.


----------



## Dugi (15. Februar 2013)

Seine Mutter ist eine


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Schwedin, sein Vater auch.


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

Und trotzdem fanden beide


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

ihre Liebe in Dubai


----------



## DarkoRatic (9. März 2013)

Wo Schweinekönig Porky Minch


----------



## zoizz (9. März 2013)

herzhaften Pfefferminztee voller Genuß


----------



## Æxodus (14. Mai 2013)

schlürfte und dabei entdeckte


----------



## Trollmops (11. Juni 2013)

dass die tasse nicht


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2013)

leer wurde


----------



## Ayi (29. Juli 2013)

und deshalb war klar,


----------



## Merikur (29. Juli 2013)

das es auf ewig


----------



## Ayi (29. Juli 2013)

so weiter gehen würde.


----------



## Merikur (30. Juli 2013)

Aber dann kam alles


----------



## Shmandric (31. Juli 2013)

anders, denn es klopfte plötzlich an der Tür!


----------



## Aun (1. August 2013)

Doch dunkel wars,


----------



## Merikur (1. August 2013)

kerzenschein brachte kaum Licht


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2013)

und Flöxchens Nudeln waren


----------



## Shmandric (1. August 2013)

auch schon kalt. Von draußen rufte jemand


----------



## Merikur (1. August 2013)

Shit überall Eichhörnchen, Hilfe!


----------



## NanamiHanafubuki (1. August 2013)

Darauf hin war ein


----------



## Shmandric (5. August 2013)

lauter Knall zu hören, gefolgt von...


----------



## Schrottinator (5. August 2013)

einer Armee von Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Merikur (6. August 2013)

Es gab nur eine


----------



## Azerak (23. August 2013)

Rettung für den Schweinekönig


----------



## Voljub (23. August 2013)

Der einzige Ausweg war, ...


----------



## Shmandric (3. September 2013)

FEUER! also lief ich zum...


----------



## 666Anubis666 (4. September 2013)

Lagerfeuer mittig vom Dorf


----------



## Corrupt Gnosis (11. September 2013)

Auf diesem brutzelte gemütlich...


----------



## DarkoRatic (20. November 2013)

Dr. Robotnik sein Essen


----------



## Alux (22. November 2013)

umgeben von seinen Freunden


----------



## Fordtaurus (23. November 2013)

welche fröhlich gahrent Lieder


----------



## Astarod (23. November 2013)

Zusammen mit Eggman Nega


----------



## Fordtaurus (23. November 2013)

, Heintje und Bushido trällerten.


----------



## Fordtaurus (23. November 2013)

(doppelter, doppel Post, [meine Kristallkugel sagt mir Aun zündelt nächstes Jahr] dopppelthälthalbesser XD )


----------



## Fyras (15. Februar 2014)

Sollte dieser Gesang irgendjemandem...


----------



## Sayusan (12. August 2014)

erregen so wollte ich...


----------



## Psyroc (12. August 2014)

cool


----------



## Alux (12. August 2014)

wirken, doch der boshafte


----------



## Aun (13. August 2014)

Aun kam und zündete alle


----------



## Derulu (13. August 2014)

n ihre Zigaretten an


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2014)

. Und so geschah es,


----------



## Fordtaurus (13. August 2014)

daß bunt-blaue Rauchschwaden


----------



## Igoar85 (15. August 2014)

hinauf stiegen und die


----------



## Alux (17. August 2014)

harten Regenbogenrocker erkannten, dass


----------



## Memm-Phista (25. August 2014)

alle jene leuchteten, welche


----------



## Schrottinator (25. August 2014)

an die Liebe glauben.


----------



## kenzmj (12. Oktober 2014)

Doch das unvernünftige....


----------



## johnp9 (30. Mai 2015)

daran ist, ich bin in die Posterin über mir verliebt.


----------



## Xarran (1. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gelogen, denn das stimmt gar nicht, weil...


----------



## Spielecastle (1. Juni 2015)

ich bereits eine Freundin habe...


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2015)

. Doch dank der Schwefelsäure...


----------



## Xarran (4. Juni 2015)

...,die ich mir jeden Morgen in mein Gesicht massiere...


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

[ OFFTOPIC ] Ich habe mir mal unnötiger Weise die Mühe gemacht und das ganze Thema hier zu einem zusammenhängenden Text formatiert und weites gehend auf Rechtschreibung/Grammatik korrigiert.  Ich erinnerte nochmal daran, dass bitte maximal VIER Wörter im nächsten Teil der Geschichte hinzugefügt werden sollte (; 

 

____________
 

Es war einmal in einem verwüsteten Lande… Dort lebte ein alter, fauler, schwacher Drache, der an chronischem Durchfall litt, der verursacht wurde durch einen Pflaumenkuchen des Bösen. Dieser Drache hatte ein mächtiges, magisches, verwunschenes und riesiges Maul, welches Flammen unkoordiniert in alle Richtungen pubste und anschließend den stacheligen Schwanz hin und her schleuderte. Eines Tages kaufte er einen Pinguin, damit er nicht so verdammt hart schwitzen musste, denn der Pinguin leckte dauernd an einem Eisbrocken. Und plötzlich klebte seine Apfeltasche am blauen Pudding und trotzdem starb er an einer Überdosis Apfelsaft.

 

Wo anders wieder hatte ein gelbgrüner Gorilla vierundzwanzig Gärten! (Bedingt durch den hohen Bambusgraswuchs, der die Landschaft aussehen ließ wie Gras.) Dieser wollte, dass der Drache unbedingt stirbt und endlich losfliegen kann, aber er ist ja tot und klebt so am bösen Müllcontainer, der voller rot schimmernder, ekligen, stinkenden Dinohäufchen war - geradezu vor Fäkalien von einer triefenden, ekelhaften, widerlichen, fetten Hexe, die ihn beschmutzt hatte. Mit ihrem langen, wallenden Schweif, der nach McDonalds Fritten roch und nach einer Stunde (so wie nur sinnlose Forenthreads riechen können nämlich), nach Tod und Dummheit. 

Der Drache fing an zu tanzen mit Bier und Met. Selten sah man einen so torkelten und betrunkenen Biber der Stromkabel anknabberte, weil Party-Drachen gerne Montags 24/7 pennen möchten, da am Sonntag so richtig Dudelsack gespielt wird. Was bei einigen Nachbarn die Messer schärfen lässt - um Haggis zu kochen. An diesem Montag fand der Biber einen großen Apfel und aß ihn - mit all seinen Würmern, denn Biber mögen Wurmfleisch-Äpfel! Das fanden die Würmer irgendwie unheimlich, denn Drachen spucken sonst nur im Notfall Suppenlöffelgeister, die verrückt sind. Diese Suppenlöffelgeister, die Erbsensuppe mit der Gabel essen und mit den Löffeln Löcher graben, um nach dem Schatz von Harald von Hügerlskrampf, welcher seit ewigen Jahrhunderten verschwunden war und nur Hunde als Würze zu seiner Erbsensuppe aß, zu suchen und ihn dann zu verlassen.

 

 

Der böse Stiefbruder - von seiner Sucht nach Leberkäse erschüttert und nach Bier suchend - fragte Heidi, ob er endlich schlafen gehen darf , weil er bereits seit 36 Stunden wach war und nach Redbull dürstete. Plötzlich geschah etwas Unfassbares. Das neue Auto mit geheimer Bierflaschenhalterung, (die aber leider in Wirklichkeit keine Bierflaschenhalterung war, sondern eine für Tomatensuppe) mit Einlage brach ab. Doch zum Glück landete sie auf einem Gummibaum mit einem gestreiften Gummiduftbäumchen, auf außerdem auch Xashija saß und eine Sushi-Praline lutschte, während sie Ihre Zehennägel farbenfroh lackierte und zwar mit neonlila Zuckerwatte, die Pinky Pie verloren hatte, weil sie Schokomilch aus Wolken trinken wollte, doch vergaß das heute Mittwoch war und deshalb alle Wolken in das Nebelgebirge gepustet wurden um dort Bananen zu essen.

 

Währenddessen legte sich eine große Dogge auf das Murmeltier mit dem Fable für singende Hamster. Dieses hatte eine Affäre mit dem großen, dicken Kaktus, dessen Oma sich gerne selbst verstümmelte. So dass man sie nicht - wie jeden anderen Tag - vom Balkon schubsten konnte. Immerhin blieb ihm noch seine beste Freundin Rampunzel. Die wie immer nur ihr blondes Haar kämmte. Aber auf einmal kam eine riesige Welle aus dem pazifischen Ozean nach Lampukistan! Dort wo die Menschen noch immer dachten dass Haftbefehl gute Lieder schreibt!Die Welle riss halb Porada Ninfu mit sich und schlug deiner Mutter mit einem Roundhousekick so fest in den Hintern, dass sie monatelang nicht mehr in der Lage war ohne einen Rollstuhl und eine grüne Katze das Mittagessen zu kochen. Aber sie bestellte ein sehr großes Eichhörnchen um darauf zu Zelten. Sie trank außerdem gerne Tomatensaft mit einem Schuss Maggi, denn mit Urin würde es streng riechen. Also nahm sie Ahornsirup für das seltsame Eichhörnchen, das plötzlich in das Chaos platzte und mit Nüssen so hart um sich warf, dass selbst Isaac Newton zu wenig Kraft hatte, um dem Apfel des Adonis auf den Tisch zu helfen. Warum weiß aber niemand. Das Eichhörnchen beschloß erstmal ordentlich zu saufen. Das Problem dabei war, dass die Hände zu klein waren, um die Schnabeltasse mit dem köstlichen  Apfelsaft zu heben. Deshalb konnte sich das Eichhörnchen nur - von Trübsal geplagt - Pfannkuchen mit Urin essen, entschied sich dann aber für Hamburger mit Urin und dazu die anderen Großstädtern zu ignorieren. 

 

Die Sinnlosigkeit der Neopostmoderne hat niemals jemand verstanden, weswegen Kunstkritiker weltweit zu strafabsitzen in Den Haag verdonnert werden. Einer dieser Schalatan kam aus Schweden. Sven Bjorgönson heißt er. Seine Mutter ist eine Schwedin, sein Vater auch. Und trotzdem fanden beide ihre Liebe in Dubai. Wo Schweinekönig Porky Minch herzhaften Pfefferminztee voller Genuß schlürfte und dabei entdeckte, dass die Tasse nicht leer wurde und deshalb war klar, dass es auf ewig so weiter gehen würde. Aber dann kam alles anders, denn es klopfte plötzlich an der Tür! Doch dunkel war es, Kerzenschein brachte kaum Licht und Flöxchens Nudeln waren auch schon kalt. Von draußen rufte jemand: „Shit überall Eichhörnchen, Hilfe!“. Darauf hin war ein lauter Knall zu hören, gefolgt von einer Armee von Eichhörnchen. Es gab nur eine Rettung für den Schweinekönig. Der einzige Ausweg war ... FEUER! Also lief ich zum Lagerfeuer mittig vom Dorf. Auf diesem brutzelte gemütlich Dr. Robotnik sein Essen, umgeben von seinen Freunden welche fröhlich Lieder – zusammen mit Eggman, Nega, Heintje und Bushido - trällerten. Sollte dieser Gesang irgendjemandem erregen so wollte ich cool wirken, doch der boshafte Aun kam und zündete allen ihre Zigaretten an. Und so geschah es, dass bunt-blaue Rauchschwaden hinauf stiegen und die harten Regenbogenrocker erkannten, dass  alle jene leuchteten, welche an die Liebe glauben. 

Doch das unvernünftige daran ist, ICH bin in die Erzählerin vor mir verliebt… Ich habe gelogen, denn das stimmt gar nicht, weil ich bereits eine Freundin habe. Doch dank der Schwefelsäure, die ich mir jeden Morgen in mein Gesicht massiere, habe ich fünfzehn Freundinnen!


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2015)

tl;dr!


----------



## mimocat (26. Juli 2015)

Aber diese Wissen nichts ...


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Juli 2015)

davon, dass die anderen


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Juli 2015)

mit mir Schluss machen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2016)

mit mir Schluss machen.

weil ich heimlich...


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2016)

mit Steffi ständig rumflirte.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2016)

Dabei stellte sich heraus


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2016)

, dass Steffi ein Stefan


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2016)

ist. Darauf hin musste


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2016)

erstmal sehr viel nachdenken.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2016)

Ob ich vielleicht doch


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2016)

gewisse, homosexuelle Tendenzen habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2016)

und Schrottinator gerne mal


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2016)

lebendig verbrennen möchte. Egal!


----------



## Diemily84 (9. März 2016)

Doch dann sah ich


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. März 2016)

einen großen roten Drachen


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2016)

[ offf ] Oh mit dem Drachen geht ein neues Kapitel los! Das bedeutet erst einmal wieder Zusammenfassung!  [ /off ]
 
Es war einmal in einem verwüsteten Lande&#8230; Dort lebte ein alter, fauler, schwacher Drache, der an chronischem Durchfall litt, der verursacht wurde durch einen Pflaumenkuchen des Bösen. Dieser Drache hatte ein mächtiges, magisches, verwunschenes und riesiges Maul, welches Flammen unkoordiniert in alle Richtungen pubste und anschließend den stacheligen Schwanz hin und her schleuderte. Eines Tages kaufte er einen Pinguin, damit er nicht so verdammt hart schwitzen musste, denn der Pinguin leckte dauernd an einem Eisbrocken. Und plötzlich klebte seine Apfeltasche am blauen Pudding und trotzdem starb er an einer Überdosis Apfelsaft.

 
Wo anders wieder hatte ein gelbgrüner Gorilla vierundzwanzig Gärten! (Bedingt durch den hohen Bambusgraswuchs, der die Landschaft aussehen ließ wie Gras.) Dieser wollte, dass der Drache unbedingt stirbt und endlich losfliegen kann, aber er ist ja tot und klebt so am bösen Müllcontainer, der voller rot schimmernder, ekligen, stinkenden Dinohäufchen war - geradezu vor Fäkalien von einer triefenden, ekelhaften, widerlichen, fetten Hexe, die ihn beschmutzt hatte. Mit ihrem langen, wallenden Schweif, der nach McDonalds Fritten roch und nach einer Stunde (so wie nur sinnlose Forenthreads riechen können nämlich), nach Tod und Dummheit.
Der Drache fing an zu tanzen mit Bier und Met. Selten sah man einen so torkelten und betrunkenen Biber der Stromkabel anknabberte, weil Party-Drachen gerne Montags 24/7 pennen möchten, da am Sonntag so richtig Dudelsack gespielt wird. Was bei einigen Nachbarn die Messer schärfen lässt - um Haggis zu kochen. An diesem Montag fand der Biber einen großen Apfel und aß ihn - mit all seinen Würmern, denn Biber mögen Wurmfleisch-Äpfel! Das fanden die Würmer irgendwie unheimlich, denn Drachen spucken sonst nur im Notfall Suppenlöffelgeister, die verrückt sind. Diese Suppenlöffelgeister, die Erbsensuppe mit der Gabel essen und mit den Löffeln Löcher graben, um nach dem Schatz von Harald von Hügerlskrampf, welcher seit ewigen Jahrhunderten verschwunden war und nur Hunde als Würze zu seiner Erbsensuppe aß, zu suchen und ihn dann zu verlassen.

 
Der böse Stiefbruder - von seiner Sucht nach Leberkäse erschüttert und nach Bier suchend - fragte Heidi, ob er endlich schlafen gehen darf , weil er bereits seit 36 Stunden wach war und nach Redbull dürstete. Plötzlich geschah etwas Unfassbares. Das neue Auto mit geheimer Bierflaschenhalterung, (die aber leider in Wirklichkeit keine Bierflaschenhalterung war, sondern eine für Tomatensuppe) mit Einlage brach ab. Doch zum Glück landete sie auf einem Gummibaum mit einem gestreiften Gummiduftbäumchen, auf außerdem auch Xashija saß und eine Sushi-Praline lutschte, während sie Ihre Zehennägel farbenfroh lackierte und zwar mit neonlila Zuckerwatte, die Pinky Pie verloren hatte, weil sie Schokomilch aus Wolken trinken wollte, doch vergaß das heute Mittwoch war und deshalb alle Wolken in das Nebelgebirge gepustet wurden um dort Bananen zu essen.

 
Währenddessen legte sich eine große Dogge auf das Murmeltier mit dem Fable für singende Hamster. Dieses hatte eine Affäre mit dem großen, dicken Kaktus, dessen Oma sich gerne selbst verstümmelte. So dass man sie nicht - wie jeden anderen Tag - vom Balkon schubsten konnte. Immerhin blieb ihm noch seine beste Freundin Rampunzel. Die wie immer nur ihr blondes Haar kämmte. Aber auf einmal kam eine riesige Welle aus dem pazifischen Ozean nach Lampukistan! Dort wo die Menschen noch immer dachten dass Haftbefehl gute Lieder schreibt!Die Welle riss halb Porada Ninfu mit sich und schlug deiner Mutter mit einem Roundhousekick so fest in den Hintern, dass sie monatelang nicht mehr in der Lage war ohne einen Rollstuhl und eine grüne Katze das Mittagessen zu kochen. Aber sie bestellte ein sehr großes Eichhörnchen um darauf zu Zelten. Sie trank außerdem gerne Tomatensaft mit einem Schuss Maggi, denn mit Urin würde es streng riechen. Also nahm sie Ahornsirup für das seltsame Eichhörnchen, das plötzlich in das Chaos platzte und mit Nüssen so hart um sich warf, dass selbst Isaac Newton zu wenig Kraft hatte, um dem Apfel des Adonis auf den Tisch zu helfen. Warum weiß aber niemand. Das Eichhörnchen beschloß erstmal ordentlich zu saufen. Das Problem dabei war, dass die Hände zu klein waren, um die Schnabeltasse mit dem köstlichen  Apfelsaft zu heben. Deshalb konnte sich das Eichhörnchen nur - von Trübsal geplagt - Pfannkuchen mit Urin essen, entschied sich dann aber für Hamburger mit Urin und dazu die anderen Großstädtern zu ignorieren. 

 
Die Sinnlosigkeit der Neopostmoderne hat niemals jemand verstanden, weswegen Kunstkritiker weltweit zu strafabsitzen in Den Haag verdonnert werden. Einer dieser Schalatan kam aus Schweden. Sven Bjorgönson heißt er. Seine Mutter ist eine Schwedin, sein Vater auch. Und trotzdem fanden beide ihre Liebe in Dubai. Wo Schweinekönig Porky Minch herzhaften Pfefferminztee voller Genuß schlürfte und dabei entdeckte, dass die Tasse nicht leer wurde und deshalb war klar, dass es auf ewig so weiter gehen würde. Aber dann kam alles anders, denn es klopfte plötzlich an der Tür! Doch dunkel war es, Kerzenschein brachte kaum Licht und Flöxchens Nudeln waren auch schon kalt. Von draußen rufte jemand: &#8222;Shit überall Eichhörnchen, Hilfe!&#8220;. Darauf hin war ein lauter Knall zu hören, gefolgt von einer Armee von Eichhörnchen. Es gab nur eine Rettung für den Schweinekönig. Der einzige Ausweg war ... FEUER! Also lief ich zum Lagerfeuer mittig vom Dorf. Auf diesem brutzelte gemütlich Dr. Robotnik sein Essen, umgeben von seinen Freunden welche fröhlich Lieder &#8211; zusammen mit Eggman, Nega, Heintje und Bushido - trällerten. Sollte dieser Gesang irgendjemandem erregen so wollte ich cool wirken, doch der boshafte Aun kam und zündete allen ihre Zigaretten an. Und so geschah es, dass bunt-blaue Rauchschwaden hinauf stiegen und die harten Regenbogenrocker erkannten, dass  alle jene leuchteten, welche an die Liebe glauben. 
Doch das unvernünftige daran ist, ICH bin in die Erzählerin vor mir verliebt&#8230; Ich habe gelogen, denn das stimmt gar nicht, weil ich bereits eine Freundin habe. Doch dank der Schwefelsäure, die ich mir jeden Morgen in mein Gesicht massiere, habe ich fünfzehn Freundinnen! Aber diese wissen nichts davon, dass die anderen mit mir Schluss machen. Und das nur weil ich heimlich mit Steffi ständig rumflirte. Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass Steffi ein Stefan ist. Darauf hin musste erstmal sehr viel nachdenken. &#8222;Ob ich vielleicht doch gewisse, homosexuelle Tendenzen habe und Schrottinator gerne mal lebendig verbrennen möchte.&#8220; Egal!
 
Dann sah ich einen großen roten Drachen. Mein Bart wehte im Wind


----------



## eMJay (1. Juli 2016)

, meine Haare wollten ausfallen


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juli 2016)

doch mein Brusthaar war mächtiger denn je.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Juli 2016)

Das meinte mein Friseur.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juli 2016)

Und ich meine; mein Friseur muss es wissen denn


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Juli 2016)

er hat langes, goldig glänzendes Haar.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juli 2016)

Der rote Drache umkreiste den Turm meines Friseurs...


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2016)

und fragt sich:"WTF?! Warum stalke ich Friseure?".


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juli 2016)

Bei einem genauerem Blick erkannte ich beim Drachen ...


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2016)

, dass es nicht meine Schwiegermutter ist,


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juli 2016)

sondern die Ex-Freundin meines Friseurs!


----------



## xashija (26. August 2016)

Die hat nämlich grade...


----------



## Kalg (31. August 2016)

mächtig schlecht Haare .


----------



## Bergi95 (28. Mai 2018)

Die ganz schön zottelig und


----------



## LoganTT (20. November 2018)

der apfel war jedoch vergiftet


----------



## JhopesGirl (20. April 2020)

und verknotet sind


----------

